# ga16de turbo???



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

i was reading about the hotshot turbo kit for our 1.6 nissans and was wondering what a recirculating blowoff valve is?? is it like a regular blow off valve or what. and is the waste gate like the waste gate you see on the sr20det motor at hotshot.com please help


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

instead of just releasing the excess air into the atmosphere, you recirculate it back into the intake tubing so it can make the MAF happy.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the 1.6 kit has a internal wastegate.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

They are refering to the recirculation or blow-off valve.

The wastegate is a seperate peice that regulates boost.

Blow off valves relieve the pressure in the intake when you let off the gas after having been boosting. This extends the life of the turbo.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sentraboy16 said:


> *and is the waste gate like the waste gate you see on the sr20det motor at hotshot.com please help *


sorry, regarding that...


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Sorry about that James. I was a dumbass and didn't read the original post closely.


----------

